# In search of some pics.



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

A friend and I will be doing a lure building/modifying seminar for the Central Ohio Muskies Inc. monthly meeting next week. Since this comes at a time that I am in the middle of painting over 200 lures, I have pleeeeenty of painting process photos but would love to show a few pics of some foiling process steps. With all the extreme talent on this board, I was hoping to find a few pics I could put into the slide show for the seminar. My e-mail is [email protected] . Thanks in advance for any help!
Cliff

www.alleycatlures.com


----------

